# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  تولید تصویر 3 بعدی از ماتریس سه بعدی در matlab

## cs_mania

سلام

من می خوام از یه ماتریس سه بعدی داده شده که ستون هاش شامل : (Row, Time, Column)  میشه یه تصویر سه بعدی تولید کنم. دو بعدی رو تقریبا میشه به دست آورد اما در مورد سه بعدی اصلا نمی دونم چه طوری میشه؟! :افسرده: 

از دوستایی که تو این زمینه کار کردن خواهش می کنم که من رو راهنمایی کنن و اگر مثال مشابهی دارند که بشه تعمیمش داد ممنون میشم. :لبخند:

----------


## azamgh

با سلام
درصورت امکان می توانید دستور مربوط به تولید تصویر دوبعدی از ماتریس دو بعدی  را بفرمایید

ممنون

----------

